# leo eyes..



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

are the eyes part of, or a genetic trait? if so can they be improved if selectively bred?

just curious as my blizzard has 1 eye that is 1/2 black and the other is 3/4 black

i prob sound like a right div lol bout i'm still learning :blush:

thanks in advance guys, 

also someone said my sold as blizzard could be a murphys...is there a way to find out as he looks like the blizzard pix i've seen on the net but looks like the patty i just brought?!?! i am confused lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

The partial eclipses you are seeing is probably what's known as "false eclipse". It looks the same as the eclipse mutation, but is not predictable in offspring.

I haven't htought about selectively breeding for eye colour, although if a leo popped up with a hint of colour in the eye Ican't see any reason why it could not be improved on over the years.

If you can post pics of both the "blizzard" and the "Patternless" we should be able to ID them for you.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> are the eyes part of, or a genetic trait? if so can they be improved if selectively bred?
> 
> just curious as my blizzard has 1 eye that is 1/2 black and the other is 3/4 black
> 
> ...


First these is the super snow that have solid black eyes.These black eyes in a super snow are a part of the morph.They are a part of what makes a super snow a super snow.

Then there is the Eclipse that came from Ron Tremper.Eclipse is a recessive trait.That is not link to any leo morph and can be expressed on any leo morph.99% of leo's expressing eclipse often express a white washed nose.Eclipse can't be seen in the eyes of super snow.Coz solid eye in super snow is more dominant.

And then there's the *FALSE eclipse*(I'm concidering refering to as *Tinted* to far remove from eclipse as possible).Tinted is most often seen in Blizzards and snows.But can be seen it other leo morphs Tinted is a fairly random unpredictable trait.

The eye trait your blizzard is expressing is most likly the Tinted eye trait(False eclipse).
With your expressing Tinted eyes is most likly a blizzard rather than a patternless.


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

sorry to hijack, it was me who thinks the blizz is a patty and the 1 with the false eclipse eyes is a Blazing Blizzard.

the patty/bliz is a diff leo altogether


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

FeV said:


> sorry to hijack, it was me who thinks the blizz is a patty and the 1 with the false eclipse eyes is a Blazing Blizzard.
> 
> the patty/bliz is a diff leo altogether


The eyes will give the blazing blizzard away. If the OP can post pics we should be able to ID both of them


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> I haven't htought about selectively breeding for eye colour, although if a leo popped up with a hint of colour in the eye Ican't see any reason why it could not be improved on over the years.


sorry but just to hijack for a mo ~ I noticed this as a side effect of one of my breedings this year and am thinking of trying it again (incorperating it into a project) next season with holdbacks from this year....... will be interesting to see how it goes


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> sorry but just to hijack for a mo ~ I noticed this as a side effect of one of my breedings this year and am thinking of trying it again (incorperating it into a project) next season with holdbacks from this year....... will be interesting to see how it goes


Oooh, any more information? Or you being Mrs Top Secret?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Oooh, any more information? Or you being Mrs Top Secret?


lmao nope .... just some of Maff's hatchlings ~ three in particular have got the body colouring I'm after but also have got the same eye colour/type as Maff whereas the others haven't ... now as you know I'm no gen-buff but it stands to reason that if colour can be inherited then so can eye variations/colour sooooo am going to see how it works out next season


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> lmao nope .... just some of Maff's hatchlings ~ three in particular have got the body colouring I'm after but also have got the same eye colour/type as Maff whereas the others haven't ... now as you know I'm no gen-buff but it stands to reason that if colour can be inherited then so can eye variations/colour sooooo am going to see how it works out next season


Can't see why not. Will be interesting to see


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

MrMike said:


> The eyes will give the blazing blizzard away. If the OP can post pics we should be able to ID both of them


The BB is a BB, think she was just inquiring about the eyes.
but she owns a male blizzard that im 90% sure is a patty either that or the most yellow blizzard i have ever seen


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

i will put pics up 4 u all 2moro. and thanks Adam 4 the girlys, my oh was very pleased with them :no1:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

cant get a decent pic of his eyes coz he keeps movin around but will try again tomorrow...dont wanna stress him out too much. but i did get a pic of him in full...he was sold to me as a blizzard. the patty just brought looks the same, need 2 get a pic of her also (justy read thread back) but do have another sold as blizzard female which is tinted yellow but not as much. and then the new blizzard from FeV which is the pic below the male...

MALE BROUGHT AS A BLIZZARD









NEW BLIZZARD FEMALE - 100% jet - black eyes


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

IMO Blizzard.To be 100% you'll have to test breed.









IMO is a super snow blizzard.I'm basing that on the apperance and that you say it have 100% iris black out.









Super snow blizzard.









When i said Tinted i was refering to the eyes not the body color.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

gazz said:


> IMO Blizzard.To be 100% you'll have to test breed.
> [QUOTE/]
> 
> i was gonna put him with my other bliz nxt yr anyway so that should tell  and also put him with the patty to _try_ and inhance the yellow in future gens.
> ...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I would go with the same Gazz has here. Will be interesting to breed and find out


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

that one Gazz calls a blizzard looks just like my murpheys :S


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> that one Gazz calls a blizzard looks just like my murpheys :S


This is my female blizzard









She gets alot yellower than that as well.


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Kay, glad you are happy with your new additions.
The Blizzard was sold 2 me as a proven Blazing Blizzard but i have no evidence as i dropped them off 2 you the same day i picked them up.
if it is a super snow blizzard then youve got yourself a bargain (can i have her back please haha)
congratulations on your new stunners!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2008)

FeV said:


> Hi Kay, glad you are happy with your new additions.
> The Blizzard was sold 2 me as a proven Blazing Blizzard but i have no evidence as i dropped them off 2 you the same day i picked them up.
> if it is a super snow blizzard then youve got yourself a bargain (can i have her back please haha)
> congratulations on your new stunners!


i'll let you know next yr wen she goes in with the big boy and sorry u cant have her back shes now my fave lol :flrt:


----------

